# pcv valve?



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I take it that it's not sticking out of the valve cover?


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

no, if it is, it certainly isn't obvious!!!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know much about the S10 and I don't know how much help this is but are you able to track backwards from the air cleaner assembly?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*According to Autozone.com:*

*PCV Valve*
_*On your 2002 Chevrolet Truck S10 P/U 2WD 4.3L SFI , the PCV Valve is located:*_
_Under hood, driver side, upper engine area, mounted on valve cover
_


If it's not there, I've got a manual on this I can check for you


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I have to think back a couple years here, but on my 95 S-10 TBI V-6, the PCV valve was on the passenger side of the engine, on the valve cover, or maybe just below it/on it's side. It had a rigid tube attached to it, which ran forward. It was pretty obvious. Have you bought a new one, so you know what you're looking for?

Do you have the direct fuel injected engine, or the Throttle Body Injection engine?


----------



## reds_21 (Sep 13, 2007)

is there any picture that someone can post of this area? i have a truck manual that says its on the drivers side as slickshift has stated but i am not seeing it. 

what is bringing this up, is that i bought a pcv valve from the local auto parts store about a year ago since i was doing a tune up of my truck and the auto parts store catalog showed the pcv valve i needed along with a model number. so i bought it and have no clue where it goes. i used to have a chevy corsica and i knew where that location was but im not seeing the area to be as obvious.

i will post a picture tonight of the area under the hood and maybe someone can see it from the picture.

im not auto savvy so im not sure the difference between direct fuel injected engine, or the Throttle Body Injection engine :huh:


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't have that truck anymore, so I can't take a picture for you. 

If the last letter of your VIN is a "Z" then it's the TBI engine, if I recall. If that's the case, then I think you might have the wrong part. When buying parts for this truck you have to specify the TBI or "VIN Z" engine. The TBI engine has a big round air filter on top, like a carbuerator would have on top of it. I'd guess that the direct injection engine would have a flat rectangular air filter, although I haven't seen that engine myself.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

reds_21 said:


> is there any picture that someone can post of this area? i have a truck manual that says its on the drivers side as slickshift has stated but i am not seeing it.
> 
> what is bringing this up, is that i bought a pcv valve from the local auto parts store about a year ago since i was doing a tune up of my truck and the auto parts store catalog showed the pcv valve i needed along with a model number. so i bought it and have no clue where it goes. i used to have a chevy corsica and i knew where that location was but im not seeing the area to be as obvious.
> 
> ...


Do any hoses go into the top of the valve cover on the driver's side?


----------

